# Question about discharge



## xSamanthax

Ok TMI but its bugging me so i really needed to ask. 

Last week i had major cramps for 2 days and creamy white CM (which i've had before loads of times in the past never knew what it was though :shy:) i'm guessing that is a good thing, i'm hoping seeing as if my :af: has gone back to normal last week should of been my most fertile. Anyway today after going to the toilet when i wiped (sorry TMI) i had some clear 'jelly' like discharge, i've NEVER had that before! :wacko: Anyone know what it might be???


----------



## DaisyBee

I've had loads of discharge - and different consistencies including jellylike (thicker and different than like the egg-white type. Not really sure what the reason though! I just figured my body must be really geared up after being pregant? I've heard you are very fertile after a miscarriage - maybe it means lots more cm? I dont remember it happening after giving birth to Megan.

My miscarriage was in December - & first AF was mid January.


----------



## xSamanthax

Well i've been looking around the internet and i found this on another site, i've just copied and pasted it ... don't know how correct it is but thought i would share it 

This is from fertility friend.com, i hope it helps: When talking about recording your CM
Dry: Record your cervical fluid as "dry" if you have no cervical fluid present at all; if you notice no cervical fluid in your underwear; and if the outside of your vagina feels dry. You can expect to see dry days both before ovulation after your period and after ovulation. Record "dry" if you are not able to gather or see any cervical fluid, even if your vagina feels slightly moist inside.

Sticky: Record your cervical fluid as "sticky" if it is glue-like, gummy, stiff or crumbly and if it breaks easily and quickly and if it is not easily stretched. It will probably be yellowish or white, but could also be cloudy/clear. You may or may not see some sticky cervical fluid before and after ovulation.

Creamy: Record your cervical fluid as "creamy" if it is like hand lotion, white or yellow or cloudy/clear, like milk or cream, mayonnaise or like a flour/water solution. It may stretch slightly but not very much and break easily.

Watery: Enter "watery" if your cervical fluid is clear and most resembles water. It may be stretchy also. This cervical fluid is considered fertile and this may be your most fertile cervical fluid or you may get it before you get egg white cervical fluid or you may not get this type of fluid at all.

Egg white: This is your most fertile cervical fluid. Record "egg white" if your cervical fluid looks at all like real egg white, is stretchy and clear, or clear tinged with white, or even clear tinged with pink. It also resembles semen (and has a lot of the same physical properties to allow the sperm to travel and be nourished). You should be able to stretch it between your thumb and index finger.


----------

